# General > Book & Author Requests >  Vanity Fair

## MissLilyStar

Is it possible to have Vanity Fair on the website? The author is William Makepeace Thackery.

----------


## pinkindia

I totally agree! Get Vanity Fair on the website. Its a brilliant read, much smarter than most of the other melodramatic Victorian novels. Anyone with modern sensibilities will have a chuckle at Thackeray's acerbic wit.

----------


## tanuja85

Can I second the vote for Vanity Fair?  :Banana:

----------


## Jay

Vanity Fair

----------


## Saquel

Vanity Fair would be a great addition to the site. I will be prepared to leave comments if it were included. We need as many classic English novels out there as possible especially considering Vanity Fair is a very enjoyable one indeed.

----------


## Admin

I'll add it soon, but since its a new author I'd also need a biography of the author.

----------


## Scheherazade

Any old biography from the net would do? Or do we need to type it from somewhere specific?

----------


## Admin

It has to be free from copyright or written for the site by someone.

----------


## Admin

http://www.online-literature.com/thackeray/vanity-fair/

----------

